# B14 Stromung 3" exhaust GB.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't normally do this but we are trying to develop new parts for the community. Check out this thread for details. 

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1103478#post1103478


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jeez, would love to but just picked up the 2" and found out I am leaving the country for another year or so. At least it will be out when I get back. I am picking up my turbo when I get back fo sho.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

3".......on a B14? Hm........those pics don't look 3" to me mang.

And unless you are running HOLY ASS HELL boost, or like your car, it will cripple performance and sound like crap.

....odd sticky also.....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm interested, 3" + Resonator. I'll pm you Wes.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> 3".......on a B14? Hm........those pics don't look 3" to me mang.
> 
> And unless you are running HOLY ASS HELL boost, or like your car, it will cripple performance and sound like crap.
> 
> ....odd sticky also.....


WTF is up with this post? Those pics are of Mike's 2" setup for reference as the 3" is not built yet. I believe the post says this so please read.... 

ANY amount of boost, ANY SR20VE car, or any highly bolted SR20 with a GOOD header wil benefit from a 3" setup. 

PLEASE, if you are not interested in this setup, do not post! You simply make yourself look like a jackass when you have no idea what will benefit from this type of exhaust, and how it will sound. This exhaust on ANY B14 wil sound better than 99% of the other eisting exhaust systems. Apparently you have never heard a Stromung exhaust before...


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

pm sent. thanks.


----------



## squatta101 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, can you update this link with a link from the new SEO url? BTW: whoever re-did the site, it looks absolutely great =)


----------



## lifein10secs (Jun 15, 2006)

hey i know this is an old thread but im going to be needing a 3 inch exhaust for my sentra cuz my gtir swap. let me know how its going along. also if anyone has any advice on a good 3 inch exhaust system taht i could get my hands on let me know. later all.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

This gb is dead, it never went through.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes overall lack of interest killed it. SOme of us were dedicated too it, but not enough to justify it's production....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for trying, Wes.


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just an update on Stromung. I called them Thursday as I was looking to get a new system for a new set-up. The person I talked to, and I wished I remembered her name, said they had no more systems in stock, were not going to make any more, and sorry for my troubles. I was like dammit, that sucks. If anyone has more or better news, kool beans. Just passing on what I was told.


----------

